# only you can prevent forest fires



## davduckman2010 (Aug 11, 2014)

open up the big bab burl cap and found smokey the burl inside

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 10 | Way Cool 8 | +Karma 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 11, 2014)

That is cool dave!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## steve bellinger (Aug 11, 2014)

love smoky. and all the others two.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 11, 2014)

Absolute WOW!!! Most incredible... Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SENC (Aug 11, 2014)

Way too cool (and beautiful, too)! You gotta make that into a table or a cabinet door or something! Future grandkids will love it!


----------



## davduckman2010 (Aug 11, 2014)

SENC said:


> Way too cool (and beautiful, too)! You gotta make that into a table or a cabinet door or something! Future grandkids will love it!


 lol that's a hard one henry the pics under it are the other side of it . the burl live edge and the 2 in slab . but your right that is a wild cool looking book match . arggggg that's a lot of beutifull calls . but theres always the other 12 ft of log out there in the holler

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ironman123 (Aug 11, 2014)

You are right duckman, that's a lot of beutifull calls. Shore nuff is some purdy wood.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shadetree_1 (Aug 11, 2014)

Wow you lucky duck!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 11, 2014)

Fine looking stuff!, ain't it cool to cut a log open and find something like that inside?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Aug 11, 2014)

Looks like Duck Norris to me

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Aug 11, 2014)

Duck that is the coolest yet. It DOES look like Smokey! Paws and ears and all. Way cool man your woods are just full of surprises.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Aug 11, 2014)

Please put that in a kiln!!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Aug 11, 2014)

Pretty neat!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gman2431 (Aug 12, 2014)

Those top 2 pics are awesome! 

You do know Smokey the bear just turned 70yrs (?) old this year. They've been running lots of commercials on tv about it lately here.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## SENC (Aug 12, 2014)

gman2431 said:


> Those top 2 pics are awesome!
> 
> You do know Smokey the bear just turned 70yrs (?) old this year. They've been running lots of commercials on tv about it lately here.


You know, Duck, the way the gubmint spends money, you could probably get the forestry service to ante up a small fortune for that burl. Though I hate having my money confiscated by the gubmint for stupid purposes, its going to happen anyway and I'd at least see it go to someone worthwhile for a change - so I fully condone and support your offering it up for that million you've been seeking!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## davduckman2010 (Aug 13, 2014)

SENC said:


> You know, Duck, the way the gubmint spends money, you could probably get the forestry service to ante up a small fortune for that burl. Though I hate having my money confiscated by the gubmint for stupid purposes, its going to happen anyway and I'd at least see it go to someone worthwhile for a change - so I fully condone and support your offering it up for that million you've been seeking!


 yep your right henry being its smokys birthday this year theres got to be some legislative fool opps I mean fine elective government office holder that's willing to blow a vast amount of our hard earned tax money to hang this on his wall. ill bet if get the right suckers in a bidding war with our money I could be RICH I TELL YA RICH

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Aug 13, 2014)

heres the next in line to come out maybe yogi and boo boo are in this one

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## steve bellinger (Aug 13, 2014)

Hey hey bo bo lets go steal a piece of ducks picknick burl.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 14, 2014)

Way too cool Duck - and too unique to cut up into calls. You really do need to keep that intact until you figure out the right purpose for it!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## frankp (Aug 19, 2014)

Man those are some very cool pieces of wood.


----------

